# [SOLVED][NVIDIA]Exec Format error na kernelu 4.5.x

## Jacekalex

Cześć

Sterowniki Nvidia - wersje 364.15 i 364.19.

Na kernelu 4.4.8 z łatką grsec  ładują się bez problemu, na kernelach 4.5.1-grsec i 4.5.2-grsec  mam komunikat:

```
modprobe: ERROR: could not insert 'nvidia': Exec format error
```

W logach systemowych:  w dmesg, messages, kernel.log ani śladu komunikatu o błędzie, podobnie w logach grsec/pax.

Problem dotyczy wszystkich modułów Nvidia:

```

/lib/modules/4.5.2-gr2/video/nvidia-drm.ko

/lib/modules/4.5.2-gr2/video/nvidia-uvm.ko

/lib/modules/4.5.2-gr2/video/nvidia-modeset.ko

/lib/modules/4.5.2-gr2/video/nvidia.ko
```

Jakieś pomysły?

EDIT:

Rozwiązanie:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=581726

----------

